# El Pollo Vagabundo



## NapalmBreath (Mar 6, 2018)

My partner and I were in Northlake Illinois some years ago trying to catch a train to Milwaukee for a metal fest. We didn't have any luck the first day and were outside of a grocery store the next morning contemplating heading to Bensenville a few miles away.

A woman in her sixties approached us and asked us if we needed a ride anywhere. We explained our situation and she agreed to take us to Bensenville.

She started in on all the conservative christian bullshit as people sometimes do and we tried to be polite and not make waves, she had after all been kind enough to approach us and offer some help.

At one point towards the end of the ride she randomly brings up the fact that her daughter is married to Mike D of the Beastie Boys. Cool.

We get dropped off and end up getting our train later that night, but opted to stay on until St.Paul instead.

Fast forward to about a month ago; I'm sitting around a fire having drinks with a few friends and we for whatever reason start talking about the Beastie Boys. I bring up how they publicly spoke out against all the latent misogyny in their early music and a friend chimes in with "yeah and Mike D is married to Kathleen Hannah."

It was at this moment that I remembered the ride with the woman outside of Chicago.

I got a ride with Kathleen Hannah's (of Bikini Kill) mom and didn't realize at the time because she referred to her only as Mike D's wife and neglected to give her daughter any credit as the highly influential musician and person she is.

The fuck?

Edit - As otlawloose points out a few posts down, Kathleen Hannah is married to Adrock, not Mike D. Thereby rendering this entire story pointless and myself an idiot. I would like to take a moment to apologize to the good people of StP for wasting y'alls time and also to the two mothers i unjustly slandered in this thread. My bad. For anyone wondering; El Pollo Vagabundo is the name of a Mexican restaurant in Northlake with bomb ass burritos and their logo was a rooster with a bindle stick over his shoulder, which was also pretty cool.


----------



## outlawloose (Mar 6, 2018)

WTF, Mike D is married to Kathleen Hannah?? Theyre my two favourite bands in high school and I had no idea. This just made my night! Now off to relive Reject All American


----------



## outlawloose (Mar 6, 2018)

Fact check... Kathleen Hanna is married to Adrock. FYI


----------



## NapalmBreath (Mar 6, 2018)

Damn Jack, thanks for making me look dumb on the internet. 

Moral of the story; check your sources.


----------



## fig (Mar 6, 2018)

well shit, i'm officially a beastie boys fan. nice nice nice nice


----------

